# Wish us luck...



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, tomorrow is the day - first overnight trip away in Delores with Monty. We've got him used to the van and he's quite happy on there. We're getting him used to the harness & lead (may take some time!) and we've spent a night on the van on the drive with him. We've now decided to bite the bullet and try a proper overnighter with him. 8O 

We've picked a site we know that's fairly quiet and has no major roads nearby just in case he manages to do a runner.

As you can see from the pic below he's a cat with attitude so I'm sure it will be a battle of wills.

Wish us luck... 

PS He's actually a complete softy and has a pathological need to make friends with every cat he meets - and most dogs too - but don't tell him I told you - it will ruin his image! :lol:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Good Luck.

I'm sure Monty will be good :wink:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like your doing all right so far Delores.
Gentling Monty into the mobile and nomadic life. Well done.

Ray.


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Well you'll be pleased to know all went well. Monty behaved impeccably with only one minor hitch.

He's 100% happy on Delores and fine in his harness, but as soon as we put him on the lead and take him outside he insists on reversing - anyone else had similar issues with their cat....?


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

No experience with ours on a lead, but Monty is just being a cat :wink: Never do anything you are expected to do and get your people scratching their heads over how to "cure" it.

Glad all went well and happy traveling to all 3 of you in the future.

Sue


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad your experience was better than ours.

We took Basil for a trip to Thetford Forest for a trial night. He yowled all the way there. After we had set up and were having a nice cuppa he managed to slip his harness and took off into the depths of the forest 8O

He led us a merry dance by keeping just in sight but not near enough to catch. We did eventually get him back after reaching into a bramble bush to get him :evil: 

In hindsight if we had just waited he may have come back but we were too scared to try it :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If I had a cat in the van I'd get to Maplins and buy a Loc8tor  Hide another tag on hubby and track him to the pub


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

DABurleigh said:


> If I had a cat in the van I'd get to Maplins and buy a Loc8tor  Hide another tag on hubby and track him to the pub


Ooohhh - thanks for that idea - never heard of those before - will def investigate this weekend!

And never mind hubby - it's the other way around in this house and he probably needs to slip one into my hangbag! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Delores said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > If I had a cat in the van I'd get to Maplins and buy a Loc8tor  Hide another tag on hubby and track him to the pub
> ...


Exmusson uses this on his continental travelling cat 'Speed'.
I was amazed at how he comes running back to the van when they activate the beeper thingy.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Delores said:


> . . . as soon as we put him on the lead and take him outside he insists on reversing


Hope he didn't judder too much!! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave :roll:


----------

